# Expiration dates on pectin



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Do they matter? 

I have a jar of Ball classic pectin that expired in August 2014. Should I go ahead and use it? I do have 2 new jars I bought recently with 2017 expirations so it won't be an issue. But I don't want to waste it if it's still good.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

That close to the expire date I'd use it without a second thought.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I just canned some pomegranate jam yesterday with expired pectin (Sept 2014) and it was just fine.

When it doubt ALWAYS perform a "saucer test" before anything goes in the jars!

Before you start your batch, place 3 or 4 cup saucers in the freezer to chill. After you've brought your jam/jelly to the boiling point and you're not sure if it's gelled properly, take a spoonfull and ladle it onto one of the chilled saucers.

The cold surface will cool the jam quickly to refrigerator temperatures, and you can see in a few seconds whether or not the batch is setting properly. I've saved many a batch by confirming BEFORE it goes in the jar that everything is OK.

I start checking once the jam reaches a furious boil. That's the stage when it threatens to overflow the top of the pot. While I'm checking, I turn the gas down to very low so an accident doesn't happen. If I do not see proper gelling, I turn the stove back to high and bring it back to a furious boil. Just keep repeating the check/boil cycle three or four times till it gels as it is supposed to. I've NEVER had a failed batch since I started testing this way.


----------

